# audio issues?



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey guys....I had my 622 installed on 2/15. Install (by techs) seemed to go rather well. Ever since I finally had some time last night and tonight to actually use the receiver, the audio has a "popping" noise on every channel I switch to. Pops happen every few seconds.

Also, the audio is sometimes ssssllllllooooowwww and voices are deeper, with "skips", especially prevelant when recording is being used, 
I hope this is not a hard drive issue.

Anyone else with a 622 have any audio troubles...it was the techs first 622 install, and the box was open when they arrived. I dont know if it was just for inspection or maybe had been a demo unit?

Anyway, I had D* prior and never had any audio issues, don't know if tech messed anything up or its the dang unit. Not a good start with E*!


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I've been having quite a bit of popping the last few days on my 921 too. Maybe it's a transmission problem?


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

I hope so buddy...are your signal strengths good? I believe mine are pretty fair. As much as the popping bothers me, I am worried also about the "skipping" and slow-type audio...makes me think the Hard Drive may already be crapping out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If it continues try a soft reset (hold the ON button on the front panel in until it reboots) or a hard reset (unplug - wait - plug back in).

There have been similar issues reported on the 211 that have required the soft reboot to get the reciever back to normal (although those were total loss of video or audio - not warbling or other defects).


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey James...there was just a total loss of video. I was watching TNTHD (the rookie/soph game) and the TV went very "staticky" hissing, etc. and a black screen

The 622 must have reset itself..it made a high-pitched "whine" and went down. I went back over and powered it on after a few seconds. It did finally come back up.

I'll post an update. Hopefully it fixes it...I was getting worried. Hope I don't have a bad unit!

Please keep checking in and any info is appreciated! we are all learning with this new piece of equipment!


----------



## twohourride (Nov 4, 2003)

so far audio seems better. So, I guess just turning off the receiver at night is not a 'reset' of any kind?

I see I also have the 351 software version....


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

no, turning off is standby and lets it get new software and updates. If you experience really odd behavior, do your best to duplicate it or determine what led up to it, do the soft or hard reest, and see if things don't get better. 

These are computers after all, and sometimes there are odd issues that just need a stiff kick to clear  after you've gotten it working, be sure to give Dish a call, go to tech support for HD, not the normal Ts, and give them a report so it can get to the engineers as well


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

I had the popping on SD channels yesterday after it was installed too. Turned it on today and everything was fine.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

I am running my 622 in single mode but I hear clicks and pops on my coax tv2 connection. (all channels) Do others have this problem? I turn it off every night.

Christopher


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am using the same setup and I too hear the audio pops. I wonder if I put it in dual mode if this would still be a problem.


----------



## edecker455 (Mar 6, 2006)

chrisjs said:


> I am running my 622 in single mode but I hear clicks and pops on my coax tv2 connection. (all channels) Do others have this problem? I turn it off every night.
> 
> Christopher


Same exact issue here...I run mine in single mode and when I swap between the two tuners one side always has the clicks and pops. However, I have found that when I rewind that same tuner the clicks and pops are not recorded....strange.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am hearing the audio pops on my tv2 out in single mode. I am using the rca jacks as well to both my hd tv and my second sd tv in the computer room. Sometimes I hear it on my main tv as well. I wonder if this is related to the same problem that the 942 had at first , where you had the second tuner not do dolby digtial sound. When you swapped pips it would lose the dolby digital sound on your main tv. This may a variation on that problem. ONe of the tuners has the audio pops and when you swap the pip the audio pops follow to what ever tv you are watching it on. If so this can be easily corrected by a software update.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I think I have isolated this to a pip or second tuner issue. I was watching a show in the computer room and it was popping so I stopped and swapped the pips and continued to watch the same show from that pip and the audio pops stopped on the computer room tv. Went into the living room and the main hd tv was now popping. It has to be isolated to one of the tuners having audio problems.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

Had mine installed yesterday. Started having popping sounds and I switched the audio sync from HD to SD and that stopped all the popping on both tv1/tv2 for me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

djmav said:


> Had mine installed yesterday. Started having popping sounds and I switched the audio sync from HD to SD and that stopped all the popping on both tv1/tv2 for me.


Are you using the rca jacks to your tv1 and tv2? I am using rca on both tvs for sound and it is only on one tuner. I have my audio sync on high def since it seems to pop on standard def setting. I'll see if that changes anything. NOpe it makes it worse. I'll have to go back to standard def and watch it only on the one tuner that doesn't have popping.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I've heard odd buzzing noises that pop in and out during playback. It reminds me of the sounds I get when playing a corrupt Mpeg on my computer. Fortunately they didn't last more than a fraction of a second. I never heard this on my 942.

I saw a sync problem last night. Pressing the skip back button made it resync. Annoying but at least it was easily fixed unlike the 942.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

I receive my locals OTA using the 622 as the tuner (obviously). My OTA local NBC affiliate seems to be the only channel that I get clicks and pops on during HD broadcasts. I tried a short rewind and resumed (not live) and it seems to have stopped the popping. It sure is annoying. The goal of a surround sound sysetm is to recreate an environment but when it clicks and pops, it's not only distracting, it makes me look to see if someone in the room has made the noise. If anyone figures this out, I'd much appreciate it.
Regards,
Jeff


----------

